# I'll make it up to you



## onbalance

Hola. ¿Cómo se traduciría al inglés "I'm going to pay you back for it" en el siguiente contexto?

Tienes un profesor de español en línea. Faltaste a una clase y tuviste que reprogramarla. Luego, le envías a tu profesor un mensaje en el que dices: "I'm sorry. I'll make it up to you."

Se me ocurrió: Discúlpame. Te lo voy a recompensar.

No estoy del todo seguro de que mi traducción sea correcta.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## S.V.

In this case, compensar should work: *Juro que te lo compensaré*. _Te lo devuelvo_ sometimes has a similar meaning (_I'll pay you back_).

Or: _Discúlpame. Te juro que para la próxima_.  (_'next time, I swear'_)


----------



## Andoush

Onbalance, "te lo voy a *re*compensar" no está mal en sí pero me hace pensar más en un "reward". 
Personalmente, me suena más natural "te lo compensaré".


----------



## Rodal

Andoush said:


> Onbalance, "te lo voy a *re*compensar" no está mal en sí pero me hace pensar más en un "reward".
> Personalmente, me suena más natural "te lo compensaré".



Recompensar está mal empleada aquí ya que tal como tu mismo lo notaste, significa entregar una retribución en forma de recompensa (reward).
Te voy a compensar por mi falta es reponer la falta de alguna manera y también implica una compensación. 
Me pondré al día contigo, está mas en línea con lo que dice el texto en "I'll make it up to you".


----------



## Andoush

Rodal said:


> Me pondré al día contigo, está mas en línea con lo que dice el texto en "I'll make it up to you".


Para mí no. Para mí "ponerse al día" significa "catch up with".


----------



## johnnylavid

Andoush said:


> Para mí no. Para mí "ponerse al día" significa "catch up with".


I agree with Andoush


----------



## lauranazario

onbalance said:


> Hola. ¿Cómo se traduciría al inglés "I'm going to pay you back for it" en el siguiente contexto?
> 
> Tienes un profesor de español en línea. Faltaste a una clase y tuviste que reprogramarla. Luego, le envías a tu profesor un mensaje en el que dices: "I'm sorry. I'll makie it up to you."


A ver, todo depende si el profesor aceptó que el alumno tomara la segunda clase (para reponer/sustituir la clase a la que faltó).

Si aceptó (que es lo que presumo), entonces en "español puertorriqueño" yo diría:
I'm sorry. I'll make it up to you = mis disculpas, te debo una / le debo una

Por acá, "te debo una" es un coloquialismo que significa que reconoces que alguien te hizo un favor y estás dispuesto a reciprocarlo en el futuro.

Espero que te ayude.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Bevj

_Pay you back _and _make it up to_ you mean totally different things.
I'm not at all clear which is the phrase to be translated.


----------



## Rodal

También podría ser, te devolveré la mano.


----------



## Daniel06

Bevj said:


> _Pay you back _and _make it up to_ you mean totally different things.
> I'm not at all clear which is the phrase to be translated.



Really? can't you use to _pay back_ meaning _to repay_? like repaying a favor.


----------



## Bevj

To me, '_pay you back_' means _get my revenge_ and has a negative context.
It can also be used in the literal sense - 'Can you lend me 50€?  I'll _pay you back_ on Friday'.
I can't imagine using it in the sense of returning a favour (a positive sense), but this is in BrE.  Perhaps it's different in AE.


----------



## Marco PCA

Bevj said:


> _Pay you back _and _make it up to_ you mean totally different things.
> I'm not at all clear which is the phrase to be translated.



Yo tampoco entiendo exactamente el post. Igual para mí pay you back and make it up to you son diferentes.

@onbalance ¿Quieres traducir al inglés o al español?


----------



## chileno

Estoy de acuerdo con S.V. y Andoush


----------



## Rodal

Te retribuiré/ te repondré el favor.


----------



## chileno

Rodal said:


> Te retribuiré/ te repondré el favor.



Es que no es un favor el que está retribuyendo, sino que compensado/balanceando


----------



## onbalance

No puedo creer que una pregunta tan sencilla hubiera podido desatar tantas respuestas.  Vamos a revisar el contexto para ver si me entiendan mejor.

******

Hola. ¿Cómo se traduciría al español "I'll make it up to you" en el siguiente contexto?

Tienes un profesor de español en línea. Esto significa, más o menos, que hablas con un hablante nativo de español por Skype una vez a la semana. El propósito de la conversación (o sea, clase) es decir mejorar tu capacidad de expresarse en español.

Te perdiste una clase y tuviste que reprogramarla. Déjenme explicar. Hoy es viernes. Tuviste una clase programda para el jueves que viene. Pero no pudiste tomar la clase, o sea, conversar con el profesor por Skype. Le enviaste un mensaje al profesor en el que dijiste que no ibas a poder tomar la clase. En dicho mensaje, también le dijiste que querías programar otra clase. Luego, le dijiste: "I'm sorry. I'll make it up to you."

Le pediste perdón al profesor porque sentiste haber cancelado la clase. En escencia, le dijiste "I'll make it up to you" porque, cuando cancelaste la clase, el profesor perdió una oportunidad de ganar dinero. Sin embargo, "I'll make it up to you" no significa que vas a compensar al profesor por en dinero que perdío. Por el contrario, sólo sugiere que vas a compensarle de alguna manera u otra con el tiempo.

Espero que haya sido claro.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Marco PCA

A). ¿Cómo se traduciría al *español* "I'll make it up to you" en el siguiente contexto?
*
Te lo compensaré*


----------



## onbalance

Marco PCA said:


> A) Hola. ¿Cómo se traduciría al *español* "I'll make it up to you" en el siguiente contexto?
> 
> 
> B). ¿Cómo se traduciría al inglés "I'll make it up to you" en el siguiente contexto?
> *
> Te lo compensaré*



Gracias. Quise decir "al español." Saludos.


----------



## johnnylavid

lauranazario said:


> A ver, todo depende si el profesor aceptó que el alumno tomara la segunda clase (para reponer/sustituir la clase a la que faltó).
> 
> Si aceptó (que es lo que presumo), entonces en "español puertorriqueño" yo diría:
> I'm sorry. I'll make it up to you = mis disculpas, te debo una / le debo una
> 
> Por acá, "te debo una" es un coloquialismo que significa que reconoces que alguien te hizo un favor y estás dispuesto a reciprocarlo en el futuro.
> 
> Espero que te ayude.
> 
> Saludos,
> LN


Así es también en España, lauranazario


----------



## sound shift

onbalance said:


> Vamos a revisar el contexto para ver si me entiendan mejor.
> 
> ******
> 
> Hola. ¿Cómo se traduciría al español "I'll make it up to you" en el siguiente contexto?
> 
> Tienes un profesor de español en línea. Esto significa, más o menos, que hablas con un hablante nativo de español por Skype una vez a la semana. El propósito de la conversación (o sea, clase) es decir mejorar tu capacidad de expresarse en español.
> 
> Te perdiste una clase y tuviste que reprogramarla. Déjenme explicar. Hoy es viernes. Tuviste una clase programda para el jueves que viene. Pero no pudiste tomar la clase, o sea, conversar con el profesor por Skype. Le enviaste un mensaje al profesor en el que dijiste que no ibas a poder tomar la clase. En dicho mensaje, también le dijiste que querías programar otra clase. Luego, le dijiste: "I'm sorry. I'll make it up to you."


It's not something I could say in my variety of English in this context. The student is going to make up the class, but when he/she does so, he/she will not be "making it up" to the teacher.


----------



## chileno

sound shift said:


> It's not something I could say in my variety of English in this context. The student is going to make up the class, but when he/she does so, he/she will not be "making it up" to the teacher.



So it is up to whom, in order for another class to compensate for the one that was lost?


----------



## onbalance

sound shift said:


> It's not something I could say in my variety of English in this context. The student is going to make up the class, but when he/she does so, he/she will not be "making it up" to the teacher.



Fair enough, but I don't speak British English. This is a straightforward statement that no one would challenge here.





chileno said:


> So it is up to whom, in order for another class to compensate for the one that was lost?



Hola. No entiendo la pregunta. ¿Podrías aclararla? Gracias de antemano.

*[Conseutive posts have been merged. Lauranazario - moderator]*


----------



## VaneF

Yo creo que si "make it up to you" es solo una fórmula de disculpas, funcionaría muy bien  "Le debo una" o "Te debo una".


----------



## onbalance

Daniel06 said:


> Really? can't you use to _pay back_ meaning _to repay_? *like repaying a favor.*



Absolutamente que sí. "Pay back" tiene various significados en inglés, incluyendo devolver/recompensar.

Sin embargo, no creo que "pay back" sea la mejor opción en este contexto. Esto se debe a que el profesor no ha hecho nada para ti. Sí, estaba preparado para darte la lección. Pero esto no es algo parecido a un favor o la generosidad.

Saludos.




VaneF said:


> Yo creo que si "make it up to you" es solo una fórmula de disculpas, funcionaría muy bien  "Le debo una" o "Te debo una".



Actúa así en este caso, pero no es "sol" una fórmula de disculpas. Cuando le digo "I'll make it up to you" al profesor, esto deja abierta la posibilidad de que vas a compensarle de alguna manera u otra (p.ej., comprar otra lección, dejar que el profesor reprograme una lección).

Lo que Laura sugirió--Te debo una--podría ser la sugerencia más fiel. Pero lo que Marco sugirió--Te lo compensaré--también podría ser válida.




lauranazario said:


> A ver, todo depende si el profesor aceptó que el alumno tomara la segunda clase (para reponer/sustituir la clase a la que faltó).
> 
> Si aceptó (que es lo que presumo), entonces en "español puertorriqueño" yo diría:
> I'm sorry. I'll make it up to you = mis disculpas, te debo una / le debo una
> 
> Por acá, "te debo una" es un coloquialismo que significa que reconoces que alguien te hizo un favor y estás dispuesto a reciprocarlo en el futuro.
> 
> Espero que te ayude.
> 
> Saludos,
> LN



¿Estás segura de que el profesor tendría que aceptar que el alumno tomara otra clase antes de usar "te debo una"? Si cancelo la clase, la cancelo: la clase no va llevarse a cabo. Le digo:

Lo siento. Tengo que cancelar mi clase. Disculpa la molestia. _I'll make it up to you_.

En "español puertorriqueño, ¿no se podría decir "Te debo una" en este caso?

Gracias de antemano.


*[Conseutive posts have been merged. Lauranazario - moderator]*


----------



## chileno

sound shift said:


> It's not something I could say in my variety of English in this context. The student is going to make up the class, but when he/she does so, he/she will not be "making it up" to the teacher.





chileno said:


> So it is up to whom, in order for another class to compensate for the one that was lost?





onbalance said:


> Hola. No entiendo la pregunta. ¿Podrías aclararla? Gracias de antemano.



La pregunta era para sound shift....entiendes? O uds. toman eso como lo que él dice?



onbalance said:


> Lo que Laura sugirió--Te debo una--podría ser la sugerencia más fiel. Pero lo que Marco sugirió--Te lo compensaré--también podría ser válida.



Para mí es más válida


----------



## Rodal

VaneF said:


> Yo creo que si "make it up to you" es solo una fórmula de disculpas, funcionaría muy bien  "Le debo una" o "Te debo una".



Sí, estoy de acuerdo, te debo una es mucho mejor que te lo compensaré ya que este último significa _I'll pay you back_ y no es realmente eso lo que dice el contexto sino que más bien una disculpa y es muy común oirlo decir de forma casual.


----------



## Daniel06

Rodal said:


> Sí, estoy de acuerdo, te debo una es mucho mejor que te lo compensaré ya que este último significa _I'll pay you back_ y no es realmente eso lo que dice el contexto sino que más bien una disculpa y es muy común oirlo decir de forma casual.



Según yo lo veo, _te lo compensaré_ = Voy a hacer algo para enmendar lo que te hice/ hice pasar. La frase está más cerca de "I'll make it up to you"

Definición de RAE:"Dar algo o hacer un beneficio a alguien en resarcimiento del daño, perjuicio o disgusto que se ha causado".

_Te debo una _= te debo un favor, me hiciste un favor y lo tengo en mente para en el futuro hacer lo mismo, lo cual es más cercano a _I owe you one _o_ I'll pay you back_. No se me ocurriría, por ejemplo, usar _te debo una _dirigido como disculpa a alguien a quien le hice una mala jugada o algún daño.


----------



## Rodal

Daniel06 said:


> _Te debo una _= te debo un favor, me hiciste un favor y lo tengo en mente para en el futuro hacer lo mismo, lo cual es más cercano a _I owe you one _o_ I'll pay you back_. No se me ocurriría, por ejemplo, usar _te debo una _dirigido como disculpa a alguien a quien le hice una mala jugada o algún daño.



Te debo una no es lo mismo que "I'll pay you back" in a colloquial way; maybe "I owe you one but it goes well with "I'll make it up to you" since it's said in an apologetic way.


----------



## sound shift

chileno said:


> So it is up to whom, in order for another class to compensate for the one that was lost?


Lo que buscaba decir era que una simple reprogramación de la clase no compensa la molestia ocasionada por la anulación.

What I was trying to say was that just rescheduling the class doesn't "make it [the inconvenience caused by the cancellation] up" to the teacher.


----------



## S.V.

"Perdón, profe, se la debo"

And _la_ can be 'la clase' or an abstract thing in the mind.


----------



## onbalance

OK. Tenemos tres opciones: (1) Te lo compensaré; (2) Te debo una; y (3) Te la debo. 

Gracias. Escogí la segunda, pero estaba dispuesto a usar la primera también. Gracias a todos por responder.


----------



## FlakitoChulo

I from my point of view I see it better this way: *"Perdón, profe, se la debo"*


----------



## franzjekill

lauranazario said:


> te debo una / le debo una


Exacto. En la situación planteada, a mí es lo único que me suena natural.


----------



## onbalance

franzjekill said:


> Exacto. En la situación planteada, a mí es lo único que me suena natural.



¿"Te la debo" no signifique lo mismo que "Te debo una"?


----------



## lauranazario

onbalance said:


> ¿Estás segura de que el profesor tendría que aceptar que el alumno tomara otra clase antes de usar "te debo una"? Si cancelo la clase, la cancelo: la clase no va llevarse a cabo. Le digo:
> 
> Lo siento. Tengo que cancelar mi clase. Disculpa la molestia. _I'll make it up to you_.
> 
> En "español puertorriqueño, ¿no se podría decir "Te debo una" en este caso?
> Gracias de antemano.


"Te debo una /le debo una" sí se utilizaría en este contexto y en todos donde alguien accede a un pedido que *tú *hagas.
Es reconocer que la persona tuvo la gentileza y "te hizo el favor" de acceder a tu pedido, de modificar las condiciones preexistentes, de postponer o cambiar una cita/clase/reunión a una fecha que sea más favorable para ti, etc., etc., ect.
Gracias, profe. Le debo una / Gracias _____, te debo una​
Saludos,
LN


----------



## onbalance

lauranazario said:


> "Te debo una /le debo una" sí se utilizaría en este contexto y en todos donde alguien accede a un pedido que *tú *hagas.
> Es reconocer que la persona tuvo la gentileza y "te hizo el favor" de acceder a tu pedido, de modificar las condiciones preexistentes, de postponer o cambiar una cita/clase/reunión a una fecha que sea más favorable para ti, etc., etc., ect.
> Gracias, profe. Le debo una / Gracias _____, te debo una​
> Saludos,
> LN



OK. Terminé usando tu traducción. Pero la profesora todavía no ha contestado mi mensaje.


----------



## chileno

sound shift said:


> Lo que buscaba decir era que una simple reprogramación de la clase no compensa la molestia ocasionada por la anulación.
> 
> What I was trying to say was that just rescheduling the class doesn't "make it [the inconvenience caused by the cancellation] up" to the teacher.



Pero ese es un muy subjetivo punto de vista. El profesor tiene que *todavía* decidir si se toma la molestia. No?


----------



## Marco PCA

onbalance said:


> OK. Terminé usando tu traducción. Pero la profesora todavía no ha contestado mi mensaje.



@onbalance sería muy interesante que igual le preguntes acerca de este tema a tu maestra y nos compartas que te dice. Porque creo que entran en juego muchos factores 

En mi caso yo utilizaría esas expresiones de la siguiente forma:

CASO 1
Persona A: ¿Tienes Splenda para el café de casualidad?
Persona B: No, lo siento, *te lo debo*, pero tengo azúcar morena.

*En mi opinión "te lo debo" en este contexto significa "no tengo". Es como decir "no me gusta quedar mal contigo pero este preciso momento no cuento con eso".

CASO2
Persona A: Perdón Juan no pude terminar las diapositivas de PowerPoint porque he estado enfermo.
Persona B: No te preocupes, de hecho las terminé yo, así que todo está listo.
Persona A: Muchas gracias Juan de verdad, *te debo una*.

*En mi opinión "te debo una" en este contexto significa que estoy en deuda contigo porque tú has hecho mucho más por mi que yo por tí y que estaré dispuesto a devolverte el favor en un futuro cuando se requiera. Pero en este contexto en particular, no significa que hay un "compromiso" como tal para efectivamente compensar el favor.


En "*Gracias profe le debo una*" concuerdo con que sería algo apropiado para la situación, siempre y cuando la persona (en este caso el profesor) haya accedido a mi petición o esté dispuesto(a) a hacerme el favor. Por lo que no se le podría enviar un mensaje a tu maestro o profesor con un mensaje como este "Profe no voy a poder asistir a la siguiente clase, gracias, *le debo una*". Ya que el alumno estaría asumiendo por adelantado que el maestro está de acuerdo, lo cual al maestro le parecería una actitud muy arrogante.

Diferente sería si fuera algo como esto:

A: Una disculpa profesor pero no voy asistir a la siguiente clase
B: No te preocupes, te pondré al corriente luego
A: Muchas gracias porfe, le debo una

*Es mi opinión basada en mi región


----------



## Marco PCA

Aprovechando el mismo tema  ahora yo tengo una duda.

Si tengo una clase en línea con mi maestro y tuve que reprogramarla (la misma situación de @onbalance). ¿Suena natural decir I'll make it up to you una conversación como la siguiente?

A: Hi teacher, I won't be able to get home in time for my lesson. If it's not too much trouble for you, would you mind to reschedule it?
B: No problem, I'll reschedule it
A: Thank you. *I'll make it up to you*


----------



## chileno

Marco PCA said:


> Aprovechando el mismo tema  ahora yo tengo una duda.
> 
> Si tengo una clase en línea con mi maestro y tuve que reprogramarla (la misma situación de @onbalance). ¿Suena natural decir I'll make it up to you una conversación como la siguiente?
> 
> A: Hi teacher, I won't be able to get home in time for my lesson. If it's not too much trouble for you, would you mind to reschedule it?
> B: No problem, I'll reschedule it
> A: Thank you. *I'll make it up to you*



Para mí, alli sí sirve ese "I'll make it up to you" = le debo una etc. El profe le dijo que le iba a hacer el favor.


----------



## elcanarioinglés

onbalance said:


> No puedo creer que una pregunta tan sencilla hubiera podido desatar tantas respuestas.  Vamos a revisar el contexto para ver si me entiendan mejor.


Perhaps if you re-read your original post 'Hola. ¿Cómo se traduciría al inglés "I'm going to pay you back for it" en el siguiente contexto?' you would understand some of the confusion.  We cannot translate the quoted phrase into English because it is in English.  You later corrected this, but only after the confusion which was magnified because the post title "I'll make it up to you" and the question "I'm going to pay you back for it" don't match.

We're getting there.


----------

